# 91 bolink sport help!!



## cranekody (May 10, 2010)

i need help finding a motor mount for my bolink!...please help.....ive tried ebay,craigslist...online hobby shops,amazon....and i cant find it anywhere....does anyone have one for sale!...or the hole chassie


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I saw a complete chassis at Pete Russell's Hobby Shop. You can contact them at www.russellrc.com or give him a call at the shop 574-293-1827


----------

